# New from Calgary



## Cars0n` (Nov 22, 2010)

welcome from another new member just a bit north


----------



## Longboard (Nov 20, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm an Oiler fan


----------



## Cars0n` (Nov 22, 2010)

Longboard said:


> Don't worry, I'm an Oiler fan


haha, shitty deal man.


----------

